# Jack Daniels Fishing Story



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2012)

*Jack Daniels Fishing Story**  *

*I went fishing **one**  morning but after a short time I ran out of worms.*

*Then I saw a cottonmouth with a frog in his mouth. Frogs are good bass bait. *

*Knowing the snake couldn't bite me*

*with the frog in his mouth I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog, **and put it in my bait bucket. *

*Now the dilemma was how to *

*release the snake without getting bit.*

*So, I grabbed my bottle of *

*Jack Daniels and poured a*

*little whiskey in its mouth. His *

*eyes rolled back, he went limp.*

*I released him into the lake*

*without incident and carried on*

*fishing using the frog. *
 

*A little later, I felt a nudge *

*on my foot. *

*It was that snake, *

*with two more frogs.*


----------



## boykjo (Aug 11, 2012)

Good one Dave


----------



## bombsquad (Aug 12, 2012)

LOL  too funny


----------



## flald (Aug 20, 2012)

Bwahahahaaaa.....

I'm stealing that one

Thanks

Al


----------

